# Change in our posting policy



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

We've had a change in our posting policies. Starting today, unregistered users can no longer post in the non DBS related topics. They can, however, still post in the DBS areas for those who wish to ask questions without having to register.

This action was taken due to recent activity in the non-DBS areas. A poll was taken by some of our members and it was decided that the entire forum should be registration only but instead of doing that, we thought it better to just limit the registration only posting to the non-DBS areas since those are the forums that get the most "heated" discussions.

I realize that this is a fundamental change in our original intent to be a forum where anyone can post without having to register but times change and abuse of the system seems to always ruin it for everyone. We hope that we won't have to go any further than this by closing up the entire forum. It's really all up to you and how you conduct yourself here according to our forum guidelines.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

How about posting a page that compares the features of non-registered/registered/Gold membership? Also, put in the disclaimer that IP addresses ARE logged.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I think is assumed your IP is logged. Almost all webservers keep track of request... At least mine do...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It is mentioned underneath every post. How much of a reminder do we need?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

BRAVO, BRAVO, I like this.

People are a LOT less likely to cause other problems and watch what they say when they are registered, especially if there is a requirement just like DBSForums for only people that have their name as the ID.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Many names at DBSForums are not real names.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Nice avatar Geronimo.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm not sure...but I think that this is what I proposed a few weeks ago but it was rejected.
You finally met it half way. This is good.
I guess now we won't have to worry about some crazy woman coming in here and trying to seduce Mark.:lol:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't look so surprised.


----------

